
iMessage on Mac is an abominable, buggy mess - adpirz
I don&#x27;t understand. How is the &quot;it just works&quot; working in complete reverse here? Currently, I&#x27;m sending messages that show &quot;Not delivered&quot; but are actually making it through.  Then there&#x27;s the sync &#x2F; ordering nightmare that I&#x27;ve encountered since upgrading to High Sierra where some new messages will show ON TOP of my messages.  And given iMessage&#x27;s massive popularity and the fact that it&#x27;s a core piece of their marketing for some of their central IP, why does it feel like it&#x27;s only being developed by summer interns passing the project along?
======
fr0stycr4ck
I've had no issues with iMessage on OS X. I do however get the stupid bug of
having replies on top of my messages on my iPhone.

